# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  اتصال به وب سرویس asp

## mohsen.mkn2

سلام
یه وب سرویس با زبان asp  نوشته شده با فرم های C#‎  بهش وصل میشم و اطلاعات دریافت میکنم و مشکلی هم ندارم ولی داخل php  نمی دونم از کجا باید شروع کنم :افسرده:  ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید :لبخند:  :لبخند: . در ضمن با  php  خام کار میکنم :ناراحت:

----------

